# Are "revival" meetings Biblical/necessary.



## OneOfHisElect (Jun 17, 2016)

Writing from a former Baptist mindset: When I was growing up in the Baptist church we would have yearly sometimes bi-yearly revival meetings. I saw many people saved or at least make a profession of faith. I never questioned why we had these meetings until now. Not saying that these meetings were not unprofitable to some but now I can't help but wonder if these meetings are truly Biblical. I am simply looking for answers and not trying to cause a fuss.

Are there any instances in Scripture where the early church had such meetings or even suggested that the local church should conduct them. I realize that the churches during the time were still very young but I feel like there would be an indication in the Scriptures that would give us instructions to have these meetings. 

It just makes me wonder if these meetings were created as a desperate attempt by the church to get people to attend when the churches began to dwindle. Are these meetings conducted in other countries that have not been Americanized or are they exclusively an American institution?

I must admit that these meetings were somewhat refreshing to attend and I believe people truly came to faith during them although I believe many made false professions being purely persuaded by emotion to do so. Just an observation and if there is a Biblical basis behind it please let me know.

As far as I am concerned a meeting that focuses on Theology/Doctrines which focus on trying to find the truth in Scripture would be much more beneficial to a local church and would have more potential for sparking revival than a meeting pumped up with emotion having certain expectations before the preaching ever begins.

Just thought I would I would ask and before you jump on this just know that yes I know God can use any meeting or situation conducted in a church to save someone. My issue is are these "revival" meetings truly Biblical/necessary or are they just something we started doing out of desperation and still continue not knowing why.

Thanks!


----------



## Gforce9 (Jun 17, 2016)

The "meetings" seem to be popular during the 2nd "Awakening". The prevailing theology seemed to be humanistic, generally anti-Christian and Pelagian ala Finney. The gospel converts, the circus entertains....


----------



## Wayne (Jun 17, 2016)

I've been quite blessed listening to the Martyn Lloyd-Jones series on revival, where he consistently distinguishes true revival from false (revivalism).

http://www.mljtrust.org/collections/revival/


----------



## rickclayfan (Jun 17, 2016)

Revival - greater, more abundant showers of the Spirit being poured out. Salvation happening but in greater quantities.

Revivalism - people attempting to imitate the work of the Spirit.

Counterfeits do not have the efficacy of that which is genuine, though they may appear to be so.


----------



## OneOfHisElect (Jun 18, 2016)

Great input on this subject. I fully agree that true revival can happen and wish one day to experience it!


----------



## earl40 (Jun 18, 2016)

I get to attend a "revival" every Sunday.


----------

